# x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3 failed.

## Kalochero

Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine Idee

```

cd ../exports/lib/locale && ln -s ../../../nls/compose.dir.lt compose.dir

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3/work/xc/nls'

making all in ./programs...

make[3]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3/work/xc/programs'

making all in programs/appres...

make[4]: Entering directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3/work/xc/programs/appres'

gcc -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -ansi -pedantic -Wno-return-type -w     -I../.. -I../../exports/include   -Dlinux -D__i386__ -D_POSIX_C_SOURCE=199309L                           -D_POSIX_SOURCE -D_XOPEN_SOURCE                                 -D_BSD_SOURCE -D_SVID_SOURCE                             -D_GNU_SOURCE -DFUNCPROTO=15 -DNARROWPROTO       -c -o appres.o appres.c

rm -f appres

gcc -o appres -O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -ansi -pedantic -Wno-return-type -w     -L../../exports/lib   appres.o -lXt -lSM -lICE -lX11   -Wl,-rpath-link,../../exports/lib

../../exports/lib/libX11.so: undefined reference to `_dl_load_lock'

../../exports/lib/libX11.so: undefined reference to `_dl_catch_error'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[4]: *** [appres] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3/work/xc/programs/appres'

make[3]: *** [all] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3/work/xc/programs'

make[2]: *** [all] Error 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3/work/xc'

make[1]: *** [World] Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3/work/xc'

make: *** [World] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 624, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="mmx sse 3dnow 3dnowex samba mysql java alsa tiff mmap lzw-tiff dvd dvdread

divx4linux v4l2 rtc xvid tga vim-with-x"

FEATURES="ccache"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

```

cpuinfo

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : AuthenticAMD

cpu family      : 6

model           : 10

model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3200+

stepping        : 0

cpu MHz         : 2193.938

cache size      : 512 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 1

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov

pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse syscall mmxext 3dnowext 3dnow

bogomips        : 4341.76

```

Use-Flags

```

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3 [6.8.0-r1] -3dfx +3dnow +bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -hardened -insecure-drivers -ipv6 +mmx +nls +pam -sdk +sse -static -xprint* 0 kB

```

Danke.

----------

## Eric E.

Bei mir will es leider auch nicht, make.conf und Use-Flags sind mit denen des Originalposters bis auf -doc identisch:

```

>>> /usr/share/fonts/misc/clR7x12.pcf.gz

>>> /usr/share/fonts/misc/8x13O-ISO8859-7.pcf.gz

>>> /usr/share/fonts/misc/clB6x12.pcf.gz

>>> /usr/share/fonts/misc/8x13B-ISO8859-10.pcf.gz

>>> /usr/share/fonts/misc/clB9x15.pcf.gz

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 2991, in ?

    mydepgraph.merge(mydepgraph.altlist())

  File "/usr/bin/emerge", line 1839, in merge

    retval=portage.doebuild(y,"merge",myroot,self.pkgsettings,edebug)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2562, in doebuild

    return merge(mysettings["CATEGORY"],mysettings["PF"],mysettings["D"],mysettings["BUILDDIR"]+"/build-info",myroot,mysettings,myebuild=mysettings["EBUILD"])

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 2695, in merge

    return mylink.merge(pkgloc,infloc,myroot,myebuild)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6670, in merge

    return self.treewalk(mergeroot,myroot,inforoot,myebuild,cleanup=cleanup)

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6297, in treewalk

    if self.mergeme(srcroot,destroot,outfile,secondhand,"",cfgfiledict,mymtime):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6536, in mergeme

    if self.mergeme(srcroot,destroot,outfile,secondhand,offset+x+"/",cfgfiledict,thismtime):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6536, in mergeme

    if self.mergeme(srcroot,destroot,outfile,secondhand,offset+x+"/",cfgfiledict,thismtime):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6536, in mergeme

    if self.mergeme(srcroot,destroot,outfile,secondhand,offset+x+"/",cfgfiledict,thismtime):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6536, in mergeme

    if self.mergeme(srcroot,destroot,outfile,secondhand,offset+x+"/",cfgfiledict,thismtime):

  File "/usr/lib/portage/pym/portage.py", line 6551, in mergeme

    elif stat.S_ISREG(mydmode) or (stat.S_ISLNK(mydmode) and stat.S_ISREG(os.stat(mydest)[stat.ST_MODE])):

OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/share/fonts/misc/encodings.dir'

```

EDIT: zumindest für mein Problem https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=253693&highlight=xorgx11

----------

## Kalochero

Leider nach wie vor das gleiche Problem. In deinem Thread haben die Leute scheinbar ein anderes Problem.

Vielleicht hat ja nochmal jemand eine Idee.

----------

## Kalochero

erledigt

----------

## Ruefl2x

für später verwendung eines solchen threads sollte vielleicht auch immer angegeben werden "wie" man das problem dann letztendlich gelöst hat  :Smile: 

mir is schon oft so gangen, dass wer genau mein problem hatte und der dann irgendwann selber draufkommen ist und dann nur geschrieben hat, dass ers eben gelöst hat  :Smile: 

bringt aber dann den anderen nichts  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kalochero

Damit hast du recht, ich halte das auch so, nur ist in diesem Fall die Lösung wohl eher uninteressant, da sie mit dem XServer selbst nichts zu tun hatte.

Ich habe /usr ausgelagert und damit konnte nicht mehr durchkompiliert werden. Irgendwo verständlich.

----------

